# The GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the Giveaway once you have *fully* met the qualifications listed in the *Giveaway thread*.

*Please DO NOT post here until you have read and met all of the qualifications.*

*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the Giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *Giveaway thread* instead.

Of course, if you post here and you are not qualified, then HTS remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

I would like to be entered in the drawing.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Please enter me I am qualified.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am qualified. Please enter me. Thanks to HTS and GIK.


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

Throw me in please, I'm qualified.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Please enter me, I am qualified. Thanks guys!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep, me too! Plz


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I want to say something different, but not silly. Ouch, it hurts to think of something. 
How about: "I'm overqualified. Please stir me into the mix. Thanks so much for the opportunity!" :bigsmile:


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

I meet the requirements and would like to be included in the drawing.

Thanks.

Steven


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Qualified & would love to be entered, good luck guys & thats HTS & GIK!


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

With this post I am qualified. If this is not allowed please let me know. Just thought it would be a fun way to get my 25th post for the requirements (I'm sure I will make many more this is my new home for audio/video) thanks for giving to the community this way.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thank you HTS and GIK!


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the drawing!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I guess it's time for me to throw my name into the hat, I'm qualified and would love to get some Gik panels.
All the best to everyone who enters.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm qualified so I will also enter my name. Good luck to everyone


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Tossing my hat in the ring! Please enter my name in this contest. Thank you GIK and HTS! This forum has been an invaluable resource for me and I would not have a close to completed dedicated HT without all of the great members here!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I meet the requirements and would like to be included in the drawing.

Thanks HTS and GIK.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I believe I have fulfilled the requirements for the GIK/Home Theater Shack giveaway. Please accept my entry and many thanks!


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm qualified, so please include me in this awesome giveaway.
I appreciate the chance to win such a great gift.

TYVM

Gary


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am qualified


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am also qualified and would like to enter the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I am qualified and would appreciate being entered in the drawing. Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Qualified and would love to be entered. Thanks!


----------

